
TAPIR: Building Consistent Transactions with Inconsistent Replication (2015) [pdf] - erichocean
https://drkp.net/papers/tapir-sosp15.pdf
======
erichocean
This is one of the best CS papers I've read this year.

~~~
abdullin
What other CS papers would you recommend?

~~~
erichocean
I found _Geometric Algebra for Computer Science (Revised Edition): An Object-
Oriented Approach to Geometry_ to be eye-opening.

[https://www.amazon.com/Geometric-Algebra-Computer-Science-
Re...](https://www.amazon.com/Geometric-Algebra-Computer-Science-
Revised/dp/0123749425)

~~~
abdullin
Thank you.

